# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen, Maria N.

## [email protected]

Ik heb de twijfelachtige eer om waarschijnlijk voor de 3e x een nekhernia hebben.
Het afgelopen jaar ben ik hier 2x aan geopereerd, C5, C6 en C7 in de Bergmankliniek te Naarden door dr Schröder. Was allemaal prima, niets mis mee!
Helaas heb ik sinds vorige week weer mega veel klachten in mijn linkerarm, zeer pijnlijke nek, aan de linkerkant, zit muurvast, pijn tussen de schouders en een raar gevoel bij mijn triceps, lijkt op spierpijn, en ik laat weer meer vallen. (was net minder aan het worden, maar ik heb toevallig vanmiddag maar weer wat glazen gekocht...)
Al met al, ik word er zeker niet vrolijk van en baal als een stekker.
Ben net begonnen sinds 2 maanden met re-intergratie op mijn werk, en dan nu dit....
Volgens mijn arts gebeurt het sporadisch dat er 2 nekhernia's aanwezig zijn, laat staan 3! Ben dus erg benieuwd naar ervaringen, tips, enz.
Ik sta zeker niet te popelen om voor de 3ex onder het mes te gaan en wil dus eerst zeker weten of er geen andere oplossing is.
Verder ben ik 48 jaar oud en voel mij soms 84....
Ik heb voor dezeweekeen afspraak gepland in Naarden voor overleg, dus hoop dat het vals alarm is, maar ik voel gewoon dat het niet goed zit.
Op zich ben ik een positief ingesteld mens, altijd bezig, hou van duiken (nu ff niet), lezen, honden. Kortom iemand die blij is met de kleine dingen van het leven.
Ik zou het erg fijn vinden als ik reacties krijg van mensen die soortgelijke ervaringen hebben met meerdere nek-hernia's.
Groet Maria

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Maria, ik lees "nu" pas jou berichtje...jammer dat er niemand eerder gereageerd heeft...sorry ... :Smile:  ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat en dat de afspraak in Naarden door is gegaan...heel veel sterkte met de nekhernia, het lijkt mij eng en gevaarlijk om daar aan geopereerd te worden...succes met de re-intregatie...ik heb geen ervaring hiermee (nekhernia) , maar ik wens jou alle goeds toe en minder pijn, en succes met werk als je daar aan toe bent...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

